# Weiße Flecken/Pocken an Goldorfen!



## Becky (30. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin neu hier im Forum und habe nachfolgendes Problem. Meine 4 Goldorfen haben während der Winterzeit sich farblich verändert, weiße Flecken und weiße Pocken bekommen. Diese befinden sich überwiegend am Schwanzbereich aber auch in Kopfnähe. Leider habe ich es nicht geschafft ein vernünftiges Foto zu schießen. In meinem Teich, ca. 20.ooo Liter, befinden sich außerdem ca. 25 Goldfische (9 Große, Rest Nachwuchs), 5 __ Shubunkin und 2 Sterlets. Im Oktober letzten Jahres habe ich den Filter/die Pumpe abgeschaltet. Seitdem wird das Wasser nicht mehr gefiltert/umgewälzt. Meine Wasserwerte sind aktuell, gemessen mit JBL Messstreifen:
- Nitrat  0
- Nitrit   0
- Gesamthärte (GH) > 4d
- Karbonhärte (KH)     3d
- Säuregehalt (PH)     7,2
Der Teich wurde vor genau einem Jahr aufgebaut, Fischbesatz seit Mai. Bei den anderen Fischen, bis auf einen __ Goldfisch (eine weiße Pocke 3mm), ist noch nichts zu erkennen.

Was kann/sollte ich tun bzw. kann dies Pilzbefall sein?

Vielen Dank,
Gruß Becky


----------



## Snyltgäst (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Weiße Flecken/Pocken an Goldorfen!*

Hallo Becky.
Bin selber neu hier, aber ich glaube das es ein Pilz sein könnte.

Möglich wäre aber auch, daß es sich um sogenannten Laichausschlag
handelt, welcher ab April bis Juni bei den Milchnern (männchen) auftritt.
Das aber vornehmlich im Kopfbereich.

Mehr könnte man nur sagen wenn mans gesehen hätte.

Gruß Holger


----------

